# Camping Venezia Village



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

We're leaving in 3 weeks for our adventure to Crete!
Booked 9th June for the ferry Venice-Patras.
Has anybody stayed on the Campsite Venezia Village in Mistre?

Found it on a Dutch site.....looks good for a safe trip into Venice.

Thanks,

Maxine and Hans


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I believe their was a post about this last year, if I am right it gets very busy with backpackers and can be noisy, apart from that OK.

Olley


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Greetings from Marina di Venicia.

2885 pitches.

Immaculate facilities.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian we were there in 05, nice to know facilities are still as good. Whats the internet like? When we were there it had wi-fi but only around the reception area. 

Olley


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi Brian we were there in 05, nice to know facilities are still as good. Whats the internet like? When we were there it had wi-fi but only around the reception area.
> 
> Olley


It was reception and the Blu Bar.

Cost me €3 for an hour.

Staggering place. 10 big toilet blocks, all better than NHS hospital quality.

A supermarker with 3 checkout lanes and reasonable prices.

Awesome beach.

Only problem was we were mighty unimpressed with Venice and then we had the mother and father of all thunderstorms. So we gave up.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brian you were unimpressed with venice!Did you visit the smaller islands.
The history of the place is immense.
Or was it full of foreigners

Dave P


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Brian you were unimpressed with venice!


Yes.

Did not visit the smaller islands.

Basically St Mark's Square was polluted by Yanks, the buildings looked filthy and unloved, the four horses looked like rusty tin. When the queues died down we got in the Cathedral to find the darkest most miserable church we've ever been in.

We did zig-zag across the station and back, yes, cute, but not spectacular.

The next day we had the mother and father of all thunderstorms, with forecast the same for the rest of the week, so we gave up.

Now Rome. I felt privileged to walk where Caesar once walked. I marvelled at what they managed 2000 years ago.

Florence, a delightful tourist trap with unimpressive river.

Venice, no, it did not grab us in person but the DVD, Francesco's Venice by Francesco da Mosto was excellent.

It takes all sorts and some are northern peasants.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hi Bess91 - Just noticed that there has been an earthquake measuring 6.5 on the Richter scale centered on Patras....... Hope everything goes OK.

Can you let us know how you you get on as I am going via Patras in August


----------

